# PETCO (US) January $1/Gallon sale includes 40 Gal Breeder



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Was jus' checkin' out the flyer and salivating. I picked a 20L at their summer "$1 a gallon" sale, but this time they've included the 40B. Too bad they don't have local stores in canada 

http://petco.shoplocal.com/petco/De...prvid=PetCo-121226&promotioncode=PetCo-121226

Oh well...

sigh.

Al.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome!! I'm looking for a new tank so I'll head over there tomorrow and see if they have what I need.

Thanks alot dude!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*petco*

i athought petco was in the states , are u going across the border tommorow... hopeu find what u are looking for


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder if you can get a price match...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Which Canadian store would price match a US store? That's pretty funny.


----------

